
The Way Clothing Brands Hooked Men on Stretch Jeans - luu
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/11/jeggings-stretch-jeans-for-dudes/575767/
======
phendrenad2
The only bad thing about stretch jeans on men is... if you don't shave your
legs, leg hairs can get pinched in the fabric as it returns from stretching,
which is obviously painful.

